# WANTED LIVERY YARD NEAR WINKLEIGH/OKEHAMPTON



## Georgiemetters (21 May 2013)

On behalf of a friend

Must be a friendly yard with stables, grazing and a school 

For a 16.1 hh gelding, no vices


----------



## ajf (4 June 2013)

There is Shouna Sibcy near Winkleigh

And also Jacqui Pyle again near Winkleigh (both are within hacking distance of Southcott XC).

And Ball Hill stables in okehampton


----------

